# Building a Crib - Which wood would you use?



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a grandson on the way in the fall.

My daughter wants the crib, changing table, etc. all painted white (arguing this point with a pregnant woman is futile).

What type of wood would be suitable?

I am considering poplar, birch and ash.

Suggestions are welcome.

Thanks
RTS


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Smart man!

If it's all being painted white, then I would say whichever is most economical. I would wait to hear from someone who has built cribs though (I haven't) because I've seen lots of teethmarks on cribs and am not sure if the wood makes any difference.

If you would really rather not paint, you can tell your daughter that you're worried about the wee one ingesting paint, whereas you can put a natural finish on the bare wood which would be safest…..

As irrational as pregnant women can be (I can say this with confidence and experience) the safety factor will win out every time….

Good luck.


----------



## dean2336 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ihave made a couple cribs and used soft maple and finished with sprayed on shellac. shellac is non toxic and a green product if that matters. Ilike the non toxic part because there will be teeth marks in time.


----------



## allwood (Jun 23, 2012)

I have used birch and poplar on different cribs, both finished natural. Teeth marks are inevitable so I reasoned that the softer woods have smaller possible chips to gnaw on (haha). Use a greener product for added personal comfort on the finish, painted or not, it will eventually get refinished over time. Build it well and pass it down.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I ended up getting some nice (on sale) poplar at my local hardwood store.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

If you're painting I would definitely use the poplar and not birch.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I vote poplar for paint grade.


----------

